# Our newest Mentor - DonaldG



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Donald* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:
Now get back to work. :4-whip:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats DG .. looks like all that reminiscing and thread hijacking brought you your just rewards .. they figured that you needed more work to do to keep you on the straight and narrow :grin:


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ DonaldG: congrats!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congrats Donald. Keep up the good work :4-clap:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations Donald. Well deserved. :4-clap:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats DG. :4-clap:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations Donald.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats DG - well done!!

I'll be expecting more discounts for the erm...spares you provide. :grin:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Good Job Donald.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: Thanks to you all :wave: 

I guess I'll have to start to behave myself now - that might be rather difficult but I will try... (I think.) :smile:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*congratulations*


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Well done Donald. :grin::grin:


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Congratulations DG. :beerchug:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Donald!


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats Donald ray:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats Donald :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Again - Many thanks to you all for a warm welcome...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Belated congratulations, Donald, for a much-deserved promotion! :smile:



JohnthePilot said:


> Now get back to work. :4-whip:


Does he ever stop? :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Zazula...

No he never stops...Even his cat is watching!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Looks a evil big brother :sad:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Donald!


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

Congratulations! :grin:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Congratulations. ray:


----------

